# OT: Info about the streaming TV



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://myp2p.eu/NBA.htm

This site has *all* the information u need about watching Rockets games via those P2P programs (pplive,ppstream,TVUPlayer,TVants, Sopcast or whatever)

If this thread is against the rules of BBB.net, plz delete it :biggrin:


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

In English?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Dream Hakeem said:


> In English?


Yes, of course


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Sopcast works great. I had to reinstall Real player though.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> http://myp2p.eu/NBA.htm
> 
> This site has *all* the information u need about watching Rockets games via those P2P programs (pplive,ppstream,TVUPlayer,TVants, Sopcast or whatever)
> 
> If this thread is against the rules of BBB.net, plz delete it :biggrin:


We all ned to give this guy some rep, or points oe whatever. Seriously lol


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

i am from china,shanghai. i checked this forum as soon as i wake up. and i knew i could find something here. thx dude, you make me find a real way to enjoy every minute of this wonderful game. 
and cheers for Yao. He is really BIG


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Already gave him reps! I found that link over at clutch earlier today and downloaded sopcast which worked fantastic tonight. it was a bit slow at the beginning of the game and but once a lot of people started connecting it was better.

Everyone should be able to get the games now!!


----------



## TDUBB (Mar 4, 2003)

where do i download TVANTS?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

TDUBB said:


> where do i download TVANTS?


WWW.TVANTS.COM :biggrin:


----------



## TDUBB (Mar 4, 2003)

HayesFan said:


> WWW.TVANTS.COM :biggrin:


which players are reliable ppstream, tvants, ppmate? 

ive tried sopcast but it keeps crashing.

thanks for the link im lazy.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I use ppstream and tvu player and sopcast.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

oops wrong thread.. lol


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

sopcast keeps crashing on me for some reason... i tried reinstalls, incl. realplayer, still no deal...


----------



## YaoleadRockets (Nov 24, 2006)

*Who knows a p2p soft that include Fox Sports Net Southwest?*

I can't watch many games on computer.Because the p2p soft I used does't involve FSNSW,I can't watch every games of Rockets.
If who knows,reply to me . Thank you very much.
My email address is : [email protected]
Excuse me I'm a rookie,my spoken-english is so poor.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Who knows a p2p soft that include Fox Sports Net Southwest?*



YaoleadRockets said:


> I can't watch many games on computer.Because the p2p soft I used does't involve FSNSW,I can't watch every games of Rockets.
> If who knows,reply to me . Thank you very much.
> My email address is : [email protected]
> Excuse me I'm a rookie,my spoken-english is so poor.


This is the thread where you can find all the answer, that's why I merged your thread into this one. 
Anything about watching Rockets on p2p goes here.


----------



## YaoleadRockets (Nov 24, 2006)

Thank you for everyone‘s reply.
I have installed many p2p softs you refer to such as pplive ,ppstream ,tvu, tvants,sopcast .
A majority of GAMES of Rockets i can watch on computer.But a minority games such as the game 11.22 Houston Rockets vs Washinton Wizards I did't watch .Because that game was broadcasted only by FSNSW and the p2p softs i used don't consist of FSNSW. 
Can someone tell me ,if your p2p soft include FSNSW


----------



## YaoleadRockets (Nov 24, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> http://myp2p.eu/NBA.htm
> 
> This site has *all* the information u need about watching Rockets games via those P2P programs (pplive,ppstream,TVUPlayer,TVants, Sopcast or whatever)
> 
> If this thread is against the rules of BBB.net, plz delete it :biggrin:


But it did't include all games of Rox such as 11.22 Houston Rockets vs Washinton Wizards.
At last i saw character on website .


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

So like if you were to rate the legality of this... discovery.. on a scale of 1 to 10.. 1 being criminal and 10 being... trivial... how would you rate it..


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

PriceIsWright said:


> So like if you were to rate the legality of this... discovery.. on a scale of 1 to 10.. 1 being criminal and 10 being... trivial... how would you rate it..


8, or 9. Its not that big of a deal


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Thread necromancing.

Can we sticky this?


----------

